# 2015 Top 5 Shoot Out - Geelong Craft Brewers



## fraser_john (25/7/15)

See our website for more information, including up to date version of the flier, sponsor updates, prize updates & entry forms (as we get the data in of course). At the moment it is a little sparse, but we are getting there!

Note that the flier is a work in progress and an up to date one will always be available on the website.

Drop off points arranged to date include Grain and Grape, Geelong Home Brew Supplies, Wallington Rural Garden and The Terminus Hotel (pending if I recall).

To date we have the following sponsors on board, with more being added all the time, total prize value is heading toward the $1000 equivalent mark!

Thanks to ALL the sponsors to date:

Wallington Rural Garden Home Brew Supplies
Geelong Home Brew Supplies
MaltEurop
Little Creatures
Southern Bay Brewing
Grain and Grape
VicBrew
Gladfield Malt
Hop Dealz
Coopers
Bintani
The competition will be held in the Southern Bay Brewing brew house, any interested parties attending on the day will get a brief tour from one of their brewers during the lunch break where we will be holding a bit of a BBQ with some cheap eats going.

You can safely assume this also as a call for Judges, the Secretary will be contacting BJCP registered judges separately, but note *THIS IS A BJCP* registered competition, so those looking to earn points for their BJCP certification should contact the Secretary via our website Contact Us page. Judges will be provided lunch on the day.

Or simply those wishing to have a judging experience should also look at contact the Secretary, we need both BJCP and non BJCP judges for this event.

Prize List (to date), we have additional sponsors coming on board or we have not heard from sponsors as to what they will be providing, so this list will only improve!

Best shown club has a cracker of a prize for their next social gathering, so each club is encouraged to get their members and entries organised.

Please see this page for the prize list (could not get table to work here)


----------



## Black n Tan (25/7/15)

Good to see you guys getting this comp up and running. Looking forward to it. It might help if you could provide a list here of the categories and styles in the comp.


----------



## fraser_john (25/7/15)

Yeah probably a good point. Styles are according to AABC and are as follows:

4. Amber & Dark Lager
6. Pale Ale
7. American Pale Ale
8. Bitter Ale
18. Specialty Beer

If brewers wish to post their entries, send direct to Geelong Craft Brewers C/o Steve Walker, 80 Point Henry Rd, Moolap VIC 3221


----------



## Yob (25/7/15)

Woohooo.. Finally somewhere to put my RIS


----------



## Yob (25/7/15)

How many entries per style?


----------



## fraser_john (25/7/15)

Yob said:


> How many entries per style?


Maximum two entries per Category

Cheers


----------



## Yob (25/7/15)

Brilliant, one very happy camper.


----------



## fraser_john (27/7/15)

An updated flier for the competition...

View attachment Top5Shootout.pdf


----------



## fraser_john (29/7/15)

The entry form and competition information are now available on our website.

Or attached below.
View attachment Top5ShootoutEntryForm.pdf

View attachment Top5ShootoutInformationandRules.pdf


----------



## hoppinmad (31/7/15)

Some great prizes being donated by Coopers for the best three kit/extract brews, so extract brewers get those beers entered!


----------



## fraser_john (6/8/15)

We would like to announce a new sponsor on board for the Top 5 Shootout and not a sponsor you would expect!

GB Foods have stepped up and sponsored the meat to be cooked on the BBQ for the judges/stewards lunches.

We are very grateful for their support and many thanks go to Ross Robertson and his team at GB Foods! 

We will be updating our sponsorship banner and sponsor web page tonight with this information.

Cheers


----------



## fraser_john (6/8/15)

Yob said:


> Woohooo.. Finally somewhere to put my RIS


hehe yeah and somewhere to enter my Baltic Saison Porter ... d'oh ... for those judges in the Stout Extravaganza, yeah it was one funky Baltic Porter LOL


----------



## fraser_john (7/8/15)

It is looking like we might have some special professional brewers as guest judges, Ryan from Bright Brewery, possibly one of the brewers from Little Creatures and possibly one other professional brewer judge. 

This is an excellent opportunity to have your beers judged by both BJCP certified judges AND professional brewers!

Get your entries ready! We have some terrific prizes lined up from our sponsors including special prizes from Coopers for the best three extract entries across all styles.


----------



## hoppinmad (7/8/15)

fraser_john said:


> It is looking like we might have some special professional brewers as guest judges, Ryan from Bright Brewery, possibly one of the brewers from Little Creatures and possibly one other professional brewer judge.


Not forgetting Steve Walker, Lead Brewer at Southern Bay


----------



## hoppinmad (14/8/15)

Subscribe to our twitter feed [twitter]GeelngCraftBrew[/twitter] for live results announced on competition day


----------



## fraser_john (14/8/15)

HoppinMad said:


> Subscribe to our twitter feed [twitter]GeelngCraftBrew[/twitter] for live results announced on competition day


live "provisional" results


----------



## hoppinmad (14/8/15)

To clarify... We won't Tweet till results are confirmed after judging is complete. Likely late afternoon


----------



## Yob (14/8/15)

No East side collection points?

No problem. I'll mail it to you, plenty of spare boxes and gaffe tape about the joint


----------



## fraser_john (15/8/15)

Yob said:


> No East side collection points?
> 
> No problem. I'll mail it to you, plenty of spare boxes and gaffe tape about the joint


Sorry Yob no, think the closest we were trying to arrange was the Terminus Hotel. Hard being all the way out here in wild west.


----------



## NealK (23/8/15)

The flier says enter via compmaster but I don't see this listed in active comps in compmaster. Can we still enter via compmaster? Or is it good old envelope with cash attached to the bottle?


----------



## fraser_john (24/8/15)

NealK said:


> The flier says enter via compmaster but I don't see this listed in active comps in compmaster. Can we still enter via compmaster? Or is it good old envelope with cash attached to the bottle?


Apologies for that, we looked at comp master but we did not get it organised, good old envelope stuck to bottle!


----------



## Yob (24/8/15)

Last week for entries? 

Will be express posting mine to you, apologies in advance for the beans...


----------



## hoppinmad (24/8/15)

Yob said:


> Last week for entries?
> 
> Will be express posting mine to you, apologies in advance for the beans...


So your beer presents a choking hazard yob?

Yes last week for entries

Entries must be received by this Saturday either by mail or at designated drop off points.


----------



## Yob (24/8/15)

I've found the best way to post them is to put them in the express post satchel then fill with bean bag beans.. great for transit, shithouse for extraction of the bottles.


----------



## hoppinmad (24/8/15)

Okay that's no problem. When you said beans I thought your specialty RIS might have some coffee bean floaties


----------



## Yob (25/8/15)

I had a change of heart, bubble wrap. In the mail today, you should have my entries tmoz. Also included 'other' package


----------



## Wolfman (26/8/15)

No instructions of what to put on the cap? Has a place on the entry form for cap id.


----------



## fraser_john (26/8/15)

Wolfman said:


> No instructions of what to put on the cap? Has a place on the entry form for cap id.


Most competitions have that kind of thing, just something you put on it so we can correlate the bottle with the entry form. You could put WMPA for WolfMan Pale Ale entry for example, or WM1 for first bottle etc etc.


----------



## hoppinmad (27/8/15)

15 engraved Little Creatures pint glasses ready to be awarded to our place getters.

Only a couple of days left to get your entries in folks!


----------



## hoppinmad (27/8/15)

...


----------



## fraser_john (28/8/15)

They are some cracking glasses, thanks to Little Creatures for providing these.


----------



## Yob (28/8/15)

theyre broken already?


----------



## fraser_john (28/8/15)

Yob said:


> theyre broken already?


Heheh don't you love word play but..., um yeah ..... they are all cracked, I'll just take them all and put them in the recycle bin at home.


----------



## hoppinmad (3/9/15)

Wow! We are all very impressed with receiving 93 entries for our first Top 5 Shootout. 23 entries for the Specialty category... Everything from a basil infused weizen to a ghost pepper porter!... Good luck to those judges! haha  . Going to be a great day. Thank you to everyone who entered. Make sure you follow our twitter account ( [twitter]GeelngCraftBrew [/twitter] ) for live updates on the day. Cheers!


----------



## fraser_john (4/9/15)

I am really hoping to put aside some of the chilli porter when that jug comes back, should go magnificently with the Porterhouse steaks that have been provided by GB Foods for the judges lunches!


----------



## Yob (4/9/15)

HoppinMad said:


> Wow! We are all very impressed with receiving 93 entries for our first Top 5 Shootout. 23 entries for the Specialty category... Everything from a basil infused weizen to a ghost pepper porter!... Good luck to those judges! haha  . Going to be a great day. Thank you to everyone who entered. Make sure you follow our twitter account ( [twitter]GeelngCraftBrew [/twitter] ) for live updates on the day. Cheers!


wow, tough category, its always a hard one but sounds like that category is only getting bigger every year... 

Good luck to the judges, theyre gunna feel that one.


----------



## Wolfman (4/9/15)

What's the Twitter handle?


----------



## Wolfman (4/9/15)

Cancel that.


----------



## Yob (5/9/15)

no results on the tweets dammit!!


----------



## Wolfman (5/9/15)

Suspense is killing me!


----------



## NealK (5/9/15)

What did you enter Wolfman?


----------



## Wolfman (5/9/15)

Baltic Chilli Porter


----------



## hoppinmad (5/9/15)

AMBER & DARK LAGER
1st. Julian Robinson - Oktoberfest
2nd. Jordan Elnell - Munich Dunkel
3rd. Jordan Elnell - Schwarzbier

PALE ALE
1st. Grant Morley - Cream Ale
2nd. Michael Bowron - Australian Pale Ale
3rd. Grant Morley - Kolsch

AMERICAN PALE ALE
1st. Matthew Isaacson
2nd. Roddy Nash
3rd. Alich Weber

BITTER ALE
1st. James Rimmer - ESB
2nd. Chris Domagala - ESB
3rd. James Rimmer - Best Bitter

SPECIALTY
1st. Matthew Isaacson - Coffee Chocolate Stout
2nd. Matthew collinson - Rauchbier
3rd. Matthew Isaacson - Chocolate Raspberry Saison

CHAMPION BREWER - Matthew Isaacson
BEST BEER OF SHOW- Julian Robinson- Oktoberfest 
BEST NOVICE- Jordan Elwell
BEST CLUB - Merri Mashers


----------



## NealK (5/9/15)

Did you have many kit beers entered?


----------



## Wolfman (5/9/15)

None


----------



## Wolfman (5/9/15)

Hey lads abut of a typo with Mattais isaksson name.


----------



## hoppinmad (5/9/15)

Sorry about the typo. Will make sure the official results sheet has the correct spelling.

Hey Neil. Only one extract entry... yours. Well done for best extract


----------



## NealK (5/9/15)

Any idea when the full scores will be published?


----------



## Wolfman (5/9/15)

And feedback forms? Want to enter some in vicbrew but only if the feedback is good.


----------



## hoppinmad (5/9/15)

Full results posted tomorrow night. Score sheets emailed to entrants tomorrow also


----------



## swedebeer (5/9/15)

Cheers for getting results up quickly and great to see some updates on social media! I'm very happy with the result of my entries.  As Wolfman mentioned, the spelling should be Mattias Isaksson. [emoji3] Thanks heaps!


----------



## Wolfman (5/9/15)

Cheers lads.


----------



## Wolfman (5/9/15)

Btw how'd ya go with the ghost beer?


----------



## fraser_john (5/9/15)

Wolfman said:


> Btw how'd ya go with the ghost beer?


I was head steward so could not drink a lot but I did try it and it was quite hot. A bit more malt sweetness and it would have been better. But you will have to wait till I scan the feedback forms in tomorrow.


----------



## fraser_john (5/9/15)

New thread started for results.. Ciao


----------



## hoppinmad (5/9/15)

Congratulations to Merri Mashers for winning Best Club of Show. Enjoy your beer fellas!


----------



## Forever Wort (5/9/15)

Congratulations to the Geelong Craft Brewers for putting on a professional and enjoyable event today. It was a pleasure to judge and to meet so many dedicated brewers doing their bit for the hobby in the region. Awesome stuff guys!


----------



## NealK (16/8/16)

When will the categories be announced for this year? Time is running out to get a brew on!


----------

